# IPOD et chaîne HIFI



## phil.17 (26 Mai 2003)

Question : Peux t'on brancher son IPOD sur sa chaîne HIFI et écouter son contenu?


----------



## goumie (26 Mai 2003)

Salut Junior,

Rien de plus simple en effet : par le dock ou la prise jack de l'Ipod,
à relier à ta chaine (sur les entrées "line in") par un cordon hifi approprié, et profite !


----------



## Oizo (26 Mai 2003)

C'est ce cordon qu'il faut :


----------



## phil.17 (26 Mai 2003)

merci, je vais certainement craquer...


----------



## bouilla (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par phil.17:</font><hr /> * merci, je vais certainement craquer...  * 

[/QUOTE]

le cable doit couter au plus 2 euros...ça devrait pas etre une grosse folie


----------



## phil.17 (26 Mai 2003)

je parlais de craquer pour l'ipod...


----------



## bouilla (26 Mai 2003)

héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans ce cas, en effet, mille excuse, ça me parait plus censé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu ne le regretteras pas, c'est vraiment un excellent produit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et si tu ne veux pas t'ennuyer avec les cables, tu as également des adaptateurs fms dispos chez griffin technology par exemple (itrip) pour les anciennes gammes ipod, les nouveaux ne devraient pas tarder a faire leurs apparitions aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2003)

Le dock de mon iPod 15 Go est branché en permanence sur ma chaîne hifi que je branche sur "auxilliaire" quand je veux écouter depuis mon iPod.
Le son est parfait et c'est hyper pratique. Plus besoin de mettre un cd, "compil" en veux tu en voilà...
Quand je veux brancher mon ipod sur mon iBook, je le branche directement  avec la prise FW sans passé par le dock, bien plus utile avec ma chaîne hifi.
Cet iPod est vraiment fabuleux.


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Juin 2003)

cette possiblité de branchement existe t elle pour toutes les générations d'ipod, et si oui faut des cordons différents ? merci de vos réponses.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petitfuzzle:</font><hr /> * cette possiblité de branchement existe t elle pour toutes les générations d'ipod, et si oui faut des cordons différents ? merci de vos réponses.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le dock n'est dispo que pour les iPods nouvelle génération. Par contre le cable montré plus haut fonctionne avec tous les iPods, balladeurs K7 ou CD, minidisc et autres... puisqu'il se branche tout betement sur la sortie audio casque


----------



## Elendil (14 Juin 2003)

l'ipod ne possede pas un sortie optique ? la qualite serait meilleur q'avec du jack...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Elendil:</font><hr /> * l'ipod ne possede pas un sortie optique ? la qualite serait meilleur q'avec du jack...  * 

[/QUOTE]












 je crois pas non.
Petit rappel un iPod fait a peine la taille d'un paquet de clope. Difficile dans ces conditions de multiplier les sorties


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Juin 2003)

Elendil a dit:
			
		

> * l'ipod ne possede pas un sortie optique ? la qualite serait meilleur q'avec du jack...  *



Une sortie optique pour du mp3 ???


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2003)

L'ipod peut être brancher sur plein de chose. Ma copine l'utilise indifférement sur des baffles informatiques (Altec Lansing), une chaine stéréo (pioneer) et le radio-cassette de la voiture avec un adaptateur cassette-jack ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2003)

Si je n'ai pas de radion cassette dans ma voituire mais juste une radio et lecteur de cd, est ce que je peux brancher mon ipod ds ma voiture?

merci de votre aide


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

Vidrequin a dit:
			
		

> * Si je n'ai pas de radion cassette dans ma voituire mais juste une radio et lecteur de cd, est ce que je peux brancher mon ipod ds ma voiture?
> 
> merci de votre aide  *


Voir a iTrip ou  là


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2003)

ça a l'air genial!! merci!! comment le commender au us? pour créer un account il me semble qu'il faut habiter là bas!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2003)

C'est bien pour ca que certains membres de MacG ont fait une commande groupée profitant du voyage d'un membre aux US (si j'ai bien compri car j'ai pas suivi l'affaire de tres pres)
Ces appareils seront peut être bientot dispo ici mais je crois qu'il y'a un pb de législation...


----------

